# ZooMed Hygrotherm



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

I got the zoo med hygrotherm to hook to my reptifogger for christmas I have installed it and at first it looked and worked great, but after it had fogged and got my humidity to where i set it, the sensor keeps saying that it is 95% humidity and its not! So it wont turn on and off, I called customer service and they told me to take the sensor out and let it dry then put it back in, well i did that and it works like a charm for the 1st 5mins and then its back to what it was doing originally. She said its where condinsation is building up inside the sensor and it thinks the Humidity is higher then it is. 

Does any one else have this unit? Are you having the same problems with it?

Maybe its just me but taking this damn thing out and letting it air dry everytime isnt convinent at all, this unit was supposed to make things easier not harder.


----------



## devder1 (Oct 2, 2010)

thats too bad, sometimes the simpler contraptions work like a charm, the less complicated the better 
anyways I'm sure you will get it straightened out, i would recommend calling again and letting them know whats happening or google 'zoo med hygrotherm issues complaints' and see what other people have said


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I had a similar issue when I first set mine up too. The problem was I had the sensor too close to the substrate. The moisture in the substrate made the sensor misread. I solved it by moving the sensor about halfway up the tank wall. Now it works like a charm. Hope this helps.


----------



## bshmerlie (Jun 2, 2010)

I agree with rusty. I had my sensor hiding behind plants and had the same problem. I moved it away from every thing, dried it out, and now it works great. I wouldn't have a tank without it. It allows you to go on vacation and not worry about them.


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

well maybe ill try moving it again. i didnt think it was close to anything really i had it at the top of my tank. I moved it away from everything, still at the top but closer to the front. Ill see if that works before i call again. I really like the reptifogger and the idea of the hygrotherm but if it aint going to do its job its pointless. 

Does anyone know or think itd be possible to hook it up to multiple foggers?


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

LOL

Yeah, I had the same thing happen. I think it's funny how you can't use a hygrometer in hummidity. lol


----------



## lebanik (Mar 31, 2007)

Good luck with that unit. I bought one when they first came out. It worked great for about 6months then just failed. Zoomed replaced it 3x within the first year before the warranty finally died.

They seem to have problems with the sensor as all problems i had were sensor related.

brian





davidadelp said:


> I got the zoo med hygrotherm to hook to my reptifogger for christmas I have installed it and at first it looked and worked great, but after it had fogged and got my humidity to where i set it, the sensor keeps saying that it is 95% humidity and its not! So it wont turn on and off, I called customer service and they told me to take the sensor out and let it dry then put it back in, well i did that and it works like a charm for the 1st 5mins and then its back to what it was doing originally. She said its where condinsation is building up inside the sensor and it thinks the Humidity is higher then it is.
> 
> Does any one else have this unit? Are you having the same problems with it?
> 
> Maybe its just me but taking this damn thing out and letting it air dry everytime isnt convinent at all, this unit was supposed to make things easier not harder.


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

well i def hope it dont totally die on me. I tried it moving it and that didnt help at all so i called back and she told me she was going to ship me out a new sensor so I guess we will see if that helps. I just hate that my mom paid so much for it and its turning out to be a waste of money. I just figured that was better then turning it on and off repeatedly, im to poor for a mistking so thats kind out of the opption. So i guess we will just have to wait and see


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

I think I remember reading on here that Marty was working on a system that would be around the $100 range, there is also herpkeeper. Those both might cost just a little more than the hygrotherm but at $95 they wont cost too much more, not to mention the price of having a stressed out frog possibly due to the unit failing.


----------

